# Circular saw recommendation?



## Lonicera (Dec 23, 2005)

Any recommendations for someone who's going to briefly use a circular saw to cut mostly 2x's, while building a small cabin?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Almost any brand should last for one job, but are you sure this is all you'll be doing with it? Repairs...small changes...even at that though, if you're only talking about working on one cabin, just about any brand should be OK.Spend no less than...say ...$60 to at least get some kind of quality, but I wouldn't go all out on a contractors worm drive model either.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Makitas have served me well over the years, never burned one up.


----------



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

Ditto with Teetor on Makitas, great saws! Also have Milwaukee, have had no problems with.
Joe


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Absolutey. The difference between a $99 Makita and a $39 B&D p-o-s is not much in $$, but a huge difference in quality. 
The Makita will last a life time for a DIYer. A B&D you can prolly toss after the cabin. Besides, a cabin is no small project. More than "a few" 2x4 cuts.
If you are willing to undertake this I'd venture to guess you will be doing more in the future.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

Tetor and Speedy,

WHat would you suggest for a higher end Circular saw? Not a heavy worm drive beheamoth but something lightish in weight that would make someone doing contractor level work happy.

Still stay with the Makita or move up to something else?

Again, weight is the biggest consideration, balance is second - price is an issue but is secondary.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

In my opinion, I still like the Makita. I have an old P-C framing saw and a brand new Makita. The Mak is sweet.
I see as many Makita, P-C, Milwaukee 7.25" circular saws in the field as any. I can say I do see a few more P-C's these days. Lots of guys like the new design. I definitely do see less Dewalt that the others.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

I know you said no wormdrives but I just have to say this. 25 years of running framers, I've seen a hundred guys switch from sidewinders to wormdrives but have never seen anyone switch the other way. A few advantages.
1) Lower rpm . Blade stops faster. High rpm saws can do more damage when winding down from full speed. (Guards don't always come down. Toes get in the way).
2) More control. The handle is about 10 to 12 inches behind the blade giving the operator leverage control on the cut. Also for right handed guys you are easily looking directly at the cut.
3) Weight. A user learns to let the weight of the saw do most of the work. Tipping the lumber sightly lets you glide and guide through the cut without pushing or twisting. 

Ok, sorry, but I had to defend my bread and butter for 25 years. Like the other guys said. Any quality saw will be fine for one project. Get some good blades also. I love the 24 tooth Marathon but there may be other brands with similar blades now. I remember using my first marathon in 1991. Life got alot easier. HS.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks guys both for the Makita suggestion and HS thanks for the wormdrive considerations.

I have never had the opportunity to use a worm drive saw so your opinion really does count... particularly the thought about being able to eyeball the cut directly (I am indeed right handed) and find that to be the most annoying part of operating a 'skilsaw'.

Gonna have to find an opportunity to actually play with the worm drive saw. They just look like the balance would be off a bit... Still you have given me thoughts to ponder.

Thanks!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Worm drives do have their place....California!

OK, they are pretty good, and usually very tough. Just way too heavy for me.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

Speedy Petey said:


> Worm drives do have their place....California!
> 
> OK, they are pretty good, and usually very tough. Just way too heavy for me.


Well Speedy, I've never been to California and i started using wormdrives in your part of the country. I might say that I've probably cut a few more miles of lumber than you have. Maybe?? 

But on a different subject i find the kleins a little heavy and cumbersome. I carry electrical tools marked "China" and they are a little lighter and seem to do the same job. A little cheaper too.... *Just kidding!! lol* .


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Iv'e cut a few miles of lumber in my day, but I think it's a safe bet you have done a bit more.  
I though worm drives were a Cali thing. I've met a few transplants and they say that's all they use. 

Sorry, the word "China" is not in my tool vocabulary. 

And yes, my belt weighs 18# !


----------



## powrus (Nov 17, 2005)

Quick reminder for P-C owners:

http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/messages.pl?noframes;read=248510


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

powrus said:


> Quick reminder for P-C owners:
> 
> http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/messages.pl?noframes;read=248510


 Whoa, I missed that one
I love my P-C Mag
That thing is great
Never had the lower guard stick, but safety first
Guess I'll have to check the serial #
Thanks powerus


----------



## anizeva (Oct 7, 2010)

*Circular Saw Buying Guide*

There is plenty of information regarding circular saws online (e.g. http://circularsawbuyingguide.com/), so if you do a little you should be able to find some good reviews and recommendations. As much as I agree that certain brands are better than others, I would hesitate to buy a Makita or DeWalt saw just because of the name ... there are big differences in saws even from one brand. Just my 2 cents!


----------

